# Pecan Burl



## Steve Walker (Sep 2, 2014)

So my sister sends me a text from Georgia, and tells me that they are having a tree taken down in their front yard, and would I be interested in this "gnarly knot looking thing" that's on it. So I did what anyone else would do and asked for a picture of it. Get the picture, and low and behold, what do I see but a beautiful burl growing right on the side of the first crotch of the tree. She brought me the 5' long crotch section/ burl, last year, and I finally got around to turning a piece of the burl. Still have a couple of HF blanks from it, AND the crotch.

12" across, and 5 1/2" tall
Finished with a couple coats of Danish Oil.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 2, 2014)

Love the colors-and the bowl!!!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet turning! Anything with open voids can give a guy fits. You did fabulous nice work!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2014)

Disgusting! Not a bit of straight grain in that entire thing! I'd disown my sister if she pawned off some crappy looking stuff like that on me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Greg and Mike.
And to you Keller......Should I take the HF blank OUT of my travel box?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 2, 2014)

Outstanding, Steve!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2014)

Steve - I think you need to start looking for her Christmas present now... Thats a sweet piece of wood and you turned it beautifully.


----------



## Steve Walker (Sep 5, 2014)

Scott,
I'm just going to send it to her.
I'll have a hollow form from it to keep. Plus, along with the crotch, she also brought about 20 limb sections 10" up to about 15" that are spalting nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 13, 2014)

Great bowl - Can't wait to see pix of the wood when it's for sale!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice.....real nice.


----------

